# How to: Change picture to BW but leave one item color?



## tdiprincess (Apr 15, 2010)

Title says it all....I'm just wondering how its done via CS4?
Thanks


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 15, 2010)

It's called "selective color". See if there are any tutorials on YouTube, or (google).

(while you wait for someone else to give you a step by step)


----------



## stevemunoz (Apr 15, 2010)

I've always done it with masking.

1.  Duplicate layer
2.  Mask out what you want in color in top layer
3.  Make top layer b/w

This will keep the masked area from the bottom layer (with the item you still want in color) to show through in color, while the top layer is black and white.

Can also be done many other ways, but I prefer to do things with layers, and do it non-destructively.

Steve


----------



## rianbechtold (Apr 15, 2010)

There are a few different ways.
One of the easiest is use the magnetic lasso or quick selection tool. Select the object, duplicate it, make the original layer b&w, the merge the layers. You get something like this:







This technique works REALLY well for objects with well defined lines. If the object sort of blends with the background, I use a different technique.
I duplicate the layer, make the original layer b&w, then go to the duplicate and start erasing! It's a little more time consuming but it will get it perfect everytime:






Both the magnetic lasso tool and quick selection tool went nuts when I tried to select the snake because it blended in with the sand.

Also, this one I didn't want the outer ridge of the stump, just the moss and interior bark, so the eraser method was my choice:





There may be alot better ways or techniques but I self-taught myself these so they are the ones I use:mrgreen:


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Apr 15, 2010)

there are a bunch of ways to do many things in PS as noted above.  Another method is to set a history point while it's still color.  After you convert the image to b/w you can use the history brush to brush back in color where you want it.  Just use the method that works best for your image.


----------



## tdiprincess (Apr 15, 2010)

cool thanks guys! I will start fiddling around with it...


----------



## Alter_Ego (Apr 15, 2010)

one easy way depending on the subject and resolution of the image you could just trace using the magnetic laso tool all the way round then copy paste so that its appears on its own layer.

From there select the background layer and press ctrl/command + u to open the hue and saturation box from there drag the saturation all the way down.

Depending on what your cutting this method is very basic but can still do a very good job depending on the task.


----------



## KmH (Apr 16, 2010)

Alter_Ego said:


> one easy way depending on the subject and resolution of the image you could just trace using the magnetic laso tool all the way round then copy paste so that its appears on its own layer.
> 
> From there select the background layer and press ctrl/command + u to open the hue and saturation box from there drag the saturation all the way down.
> 
> Depending on what your cutting this method is very basic but can still do a very good job depending on the task.


Even easier is to use the quick selection tool and once you've made the selection and it's still active, just click on the new layer button.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Apr 16, 2010)

1 - Create a B&W layer with a mask. With the mask icon selected, paint with black on the object. I find this easier if the object is very complicated but not large or multiple objects ( see number 3 for that )  

2 - use a lasso to select what you want and use that selection to create a mask. on your B&W layer ( then go to the mask panel and click INVERT )

3 - ( I don't think this method has been stated but is very useful ) Use Color Range to make a selection of one specific color. If you have an image with a lot of one color like a field of red flowers. You can easily select every red flower with the Color Range tool and use that selection to create your mask and then invert the mask as stated in the previous example ( google how to use the Color Range tool ). If it selects a few items you don't want to include, just create the mask anyway, invert it and then paint with white on the areas that you think need to remain B&W.


----------



## Alter_Ego (Apr 16, 2010)

KmH said:


> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> > one easy way depending on the subject and resolution of the image you could just trace using the magnetic laso tool all the way round then copy paste so that its appears on its own layer.
> ...



hey i just tried that but when i click new layer it doesnt duplicate my selection? Im using cs3.


----------



## Geaux (Apr 16, 2010)

The way I've always done it, is lasso the area you want to keep colored to select it.  Right click, "select inverse", then click on Desaturate. and *BOOM* ... there ya go.

Example of it done this way:


----------



## mrpink (Apr 16, 2010)

ohh wait... thought this was a "show your selective color photo" thread.  I like this photo because my daughter is giving a little sign of how I feel about all the overdone selective color photos I see on the net.






p!nK


----------



## Geaux (Apr 17, 2010)

While selective photos are the 'rage' and hated by mostly everyone who loves photography or calls it their job, they do have a place.  Parents love these photos printed up and framed on a desk or wall, you can't deny that. lol.


----------

